# Orion's photo thread! One a day? We'll see! [Guess breeds & Adult Weight?]



## me&the.moon (Jan 27, 2013)

We brought home our new puppy, Orion, on 1/26/13. I'm going to try (and likely fail) to take a picture a day of him until he gets to be an "adult" to document his growth. ^_^

1/25 (the day before we got him):









1/26


















1/27









1/28









The picture for today will come when I get home tonight. ALSO - Make your predictions for adult weight & breed! We'll be doing a DNA test at some point for kicks and giggles ^_^


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Sooo cute! I want to go and take a puppy nap with him <3 I think he will be medium sized, and I think he is definitely a husky or shepherd mix


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

He is really cute. I am looking forward to seeing his growth.


----------



## me&the.moon (Jan 27, 2013)

1/29 pictures =)


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Orion is adorable!!! I love his name too, to me he looks like a Beagle/Husky. Not sure if that's possible, lol, but I guess anything can be in the dog world. Your cat is cute too, I like his/her white paws.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Orion is adorable!!! I love his name too, to me he looks like a Beagle/Husky. Not sure if that's possible, lol, but I guess anything can be in the dog world. Your cat is cute too, I like his/her white paws.


Buskies exist. (Hey, if BYB's can make up breed names . . . it's better than hugle.) 

He is adorable. I just want to rub his little baby belly and his little chin and behind his little ears forever.

I initially thought GSD x husky, but his feet are small, which makes me think he's not going to get that big. So now I'm agreeing with beagle x husky. Top size . . . um, 30 - 35 lbs.


----------



## me&the.moon (Jan 27, 2013)

Today's pictures 





































Also! I bought the Wisdom Panel test today


----------



## schmikry (Nov 19, 2012)

What a cutie! He's adorable. I could buy a beagle/husky mix with the smaller paws.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow! What a cutie. I love his face and his proportions. He's going to grow up to be gorgeous. My weight guess is around 45lb. Arbitrary number, but based on the paws I imagine he will be a solid medium. And 'shepherd mix' comes to mind but I really have no idea.

Watch him grow to be a 90lb hound dog or something


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

That is one stinking adorable puppy.

I also admire your ambition and probable fortitude. Once a week pictures are killing me.


----------



## me&the.moon (Jan 27, 2013)

Today's photos


----------



## me&the.moon (Jan 27, 2013)

Today's pics:


----------



## Newf-mama (Jan 27, 2013)

He is so stinking adorable! Im doing the same thing with Norbert, Im getting weights, pictures and measuring his height 
My guess is he will be around 45-50lbs, im going with a shepherd/rottie mix with something smaller


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

He is precious! I see GSD/Husky myself.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Maybe at one year, you can collect one pic a day, and make a gif!


----------



## me&the.moon (Jan 27, 2013)

Today's pics 





































Also, I got him two toys for tomorrow ;-) Hubby wouldn't let me get him a Raven's jersey for the Super Bowl but I insisted on football toys. Haha.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

This is a neat idea. I tried taking a picture every week of my dog Killian when I got him, but that didn't last long lol. I did it for like 5 weeks, then stopped.


----------



## hrosec (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow he is just too cute!!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I though husky/beagle too, then maybe leaning toward shepherd, and then leaning back toward husky. My guess for adult weight is 45 lbs.


----------



## me&the.moon (Jan 27, 2013)

Yesterday's Photos:




























The Wisdom Panel test came on Saturday. I'm going to swab him tonight when I get home and then send it off tomorrow morning. =)


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Definitely do the video/gif thing at the end of one year! There's a video on youtube of a GSD, one pic a day from 8 weeks to 1 year. The transformation was amazing.


----------



## me&the.moon (Jan 27, 2013)

Yesterday's:




























Wisdom Panel test is registered and sent back! =D Can't wait for the results.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm definitely seeing a husky mix in there somewhere, the whiter features in the face, eyebrows, etc indicate husky to me, but no question there is definitely something else in there. He's such a cutie!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Aww too cute! I see husky Mix.


----------

